# Retiring to the Dolceaqua/Airole/Rocchettia Area



## FlowerFairy5457 (Jan 2, 2014)

Can anyone advise on what life is like in these areas. We are thinking of retiring to Italy, started out looking in Abbruzzo area, then because our house has not sold yet, started looking in the Lucca area and now the Docleacqua/Airole/Ricchetta area and this area has something that very much appeals to me. Thanks for any info. Cheers


----------

